# Action Required : Please go offline from another device



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

No Uber earnings tonight, thanks to the aforementioned bug/glitch. I'm mad as hell.

Yes, I did the troubleshooting, at least four times and I'm not throwing out numbers.

One of the craziest jobs that you can have, and now the "tools" fail so you can't do your job. Frickin' unbelievable.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Was your account compromised at all? I believe you had a post about being scammed or phished at one point.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> Was your account compromised at all? I believe you had a post about being scammed or phished at one point.


I'm trying to figure that out. According to Uber, someone/something tried to log onto my account from Mercer Island last night (11/29/18), though I wasn't there. Other drivers have gotten the same error message.

I'm just glad that I am independently wealthy, given my international---and thriving---thong business.

By the way, do you have any need for quality thongs? We are experts in the field, and have been going strong since 1967.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I'm trying to figure that out. According to Uber, someone/something tried to log onto my account from Mercer Island last night (11/29/18), though I wasn't there. Other drivers have gotten the same error message.
> 
> I'm just glad that I am independently wealthy, given my international---and thriving---thong business.
> 
> ...


Is there an extra charge if they've been worn?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Some thongs are on sale online for $1 each. If I buy a few cases and try them all on, how much would you buy them for?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Some thongs are on sale online for $1 each. If I buy a few cases and try them all on, how much would you buy them for?


The longer you wear them, the more I'll pay


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

No progress has been made. Frickin' unreal.


----------



## john coltrane (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey mate I just signed up to say I'm having the exact same problem since yesterday. 
I think its caused by the android software update.
Will let you know if it gets fixed.

Ok its working for me again now 5 minutes after I posted, here's how I fixed it. You can try this

Keep the uber app open (where the action required message is)
Be in a busy area (it thinks you are online and gives you trips even if you cant see them)
After a while when 3 trips have timed out you will get the message "Stay offline or 
go online" click stay offline

You are now properly logged out and can log back in again.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

john coltrane said:


> Hey mate I just signed up to say I'm having the exact same problem since yesterday.
> I think its caused by the android software update.
> Will let you know if it gets fixed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try that tonight. You're 10X better support than UBER.


----------



## john coltrane (Dec 2, 2018)

aaaaand its ****ed again. Am on hold with UBER now trying to fix it. 
Piece of shit app!!!


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

If you get this message, go log into your account on a computer, change your password and then go back to the app. It will ask for new password, once you enter that you shouldn't get the message again.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Gary275 said:


> If you get this message, go log into your account on a computer, change your password and then go back to the app. It will ask for new password, once you enter that you shouldn't get the message again.


Thanks but nope, that didn't resolve it.

I went to my local Uber hub. They had to fix something on their end (data; compliance tool/force offline). Don't ask me what the stuff in parenthesis means, but the fixed it and I can drive for the first time in almost 4 days.


----------



## Precept (Jan 27, 2017)

Same exact issue after a night of surges surrounding me with no ride at all and it's not just me everyone in my group in Orange county have the same issue culminating and getting this message according to phone support this is a global issue affecting multiple partners and they gave me no solution. I love how they can pay Russian hackers to hide a data breach that are yet failed attempt to but they can't pay them to fix this

Fml

Wtf anyone have a similar issue ?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Precept

I feel your pain; get to the local UBER hub and they will fix it in person like they did mine. Don't waste your time on the phone or with emails.

Cheers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"


LyftNewbie10 said:


> No Uber earnings tonight, thanks to the aforementioned bug/glitch. I'm mad as hell.
> 
> Yes, I did the troubleshooting, at least four times and I'm not throwing out numbers.
> 
> One of the craziest jobs that you can have, and now the "tools" fail so you can't do your job. Frickin' unbelievable.


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!

Techies Gotta Tech !

( P.S. - the Sky is Falling !)



john coltrane said:


> aaaaand its @@@@ed again. Am on hold with UBER now trying to fix it.
> Piece of shit app!!!





LyftNewbie10 said:


> I'm trying to figure that out. According to Uber, someone/something tried to log onto my account from Mercer Island last night (11/29/18), though I wasn't there. Other drivers have gotten the same error message.
> 
> I'm just glad that I am independently wealthy, given my international---and thriving---thong business.
> 
> ...


Butt Floss !


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

It's back again:

*Action Required : Please go offline from another device*.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

How many times does the boss have to lock you out of the building before you get the idea?
How many times does your wife have to put your clothes on the front lawn and swear out a restraining order before you get the idea?

Its not the only job or woman out there.


----------



## D.L. (Dec 10, 2018)

Any updates on "please go offline from another device"? I am having same issue. Tried all the recommended troubleshooting to no avail. Thinking about that thong business 

I'll wear em, you buy em.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

D.L. said:


> Any updates on "please go offline from another device"? I am having same issue. Tried all the recommended troubleshooting to no avail. Thinking about that thong business
> 
> I'll wear em, you buy em.


Nope; so far they haven't made any progress.  I'll probably go back to the hub (like I did on 12/3/18) so they can "fix" it again, even though the last "fix" only lasted 6 days. Please---don't waste your time like I did on any more troubleshooting and spending time with email and telephone "support".

I may need a model to showcase Thongs 'r Us products; thanks for the offer.

I grew up in Wilton, CT.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Update: 6:34 pm, PST : *Resolved* (knock on wood), and I didn't have to go to the hub.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Update: The error has returned which = more down time = no incoming funds.

Frickin' ridiculous. You can always count on Uber's app to have _another_ error that goes on for days, even weeks.


----------



## AyrtonTwigg (Jan 11, 2019)

My dad just had the same problem and he's pissed. He didn't get paid for the trip he was in either. Ridiculous.

Anyone else having this problem at this time?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Disney1guy (Sep 15, 2018)

I had this issue this morning and wasted 30 minutes on the phone with Uber support.They did not offer me a fix so I went home got on my laptop and logged into Partners.uber.com. Then I signed out.
After doing that I opened the app and it worked fine. This after uninstalling the app (per Uber supports instructions) and reinstalling which only brought the "Action required" message up over and over. It makes sense to do as instructed which is "sign out using another device". It's a dann shame that Uber support can't tell you this.



john coltrane said:


> Hey mate I just signed up to say I'm having the exact same problem since yesterday.
> I think its caused by the android software update.
> Will let you know if it gets fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> No Uber earnings tonight, thanks to the aforementioned bug/glitch. I'm mad as hell.
> 
> Yes, I did the troubleshooting, at least four times and I'm not throwing out numbers.
> 
> One of the craziest jobs that you can have, and now the "tools" fail so you can't do your job. Frickin' unbelievable.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Sounds like a security issue (hacked) (log off other device)..probably Keylogger , Virus etc.. sending your login data to another computer that then cashes in on your trips.. I use to build websites and and affiliate links and always an issue fighting off the hackers trying to get your affiliate key/login info.


Just a matter of if YOUR device is being Hacked or if UBers servers have been compromised... if you have an old phone laying around .. put your sim in it and download uber on it ....use it for a day and see what happens .. if the "log off other device" comes up then the issue will be on Ubers side.

I am not a security expert by any means ..just what I have learned trial and error over the years working on websites


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

dauction said:


> Sounds like a security issue (hacked) (log off other device)..probably Keylogger , Virus etc.. sending your login data to another computer that then cashes in on your trips.. I use to build websites and and affiliate links and always an issue fighting off the hackers trying to get your affiliate key/login info.
> 
> Just a matter of if YOUR device is being Hacked or if UBers servers have been compromised... if you have an old phone laying around .. put your sim in it and download uber on it ....use it for a day and see what happens .. if the "log off other device" comes up then the issue will be on Ubers side.
> 
> I am not a security expert by any means ..just what I have learned trial and error over the years working on websites


It has been on Uber's side, on all three occurrences. I hope that there isn't a fourth time.



Disney1guy said:


> I had this issue this morning and wasted 30 minutes on the phone with Uber support.They did not offer me a fix so I went home got on my laptop and logged into Partners.uber.com. Then I signed out.
> After doing that I opened the app and it worked fine. This after uninstalling the app (per Uber supports instructions) and reinstalling which only brought the "Action required" message up over and over. It makes sense to do as instructed which is "sign out using another device". It's a dann shame that Uber support can't tell you this.


They did actually provide the same troubleshooting steps, each time (they were three) it happened. Unfortunately, in my case and in others, it didn't work, and UBER needed to fix things on their side.


----------



## UE999 (Dec 11, 2020)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> No Uber earnings tonight, thanks to the aforementioned bug/glitch. I'm mad as hell.
> 
> Yes, I did the troubleshooting, at least four times and I'm not throwing out numbers.
> 
> One of the craziest jobs that you can have, and now the "tools" fail so you can't do your job. Frickin' unbelievable.


Had the same. Here's what I did and it finally worked after about three hours:

1- Uninstalled app, and reinstalled again on phone, got dreaded message again
2- Stopped working, went home
2- Logged in through PC about two hours later, and noticed somewhere through my profile that I had just gone offline a few minutes ago, when I had stopped working about two hours ago (I guess the system put me offline automatically, only much later).
3- Uninstalled and reinstalled app again on phone, and it worked fine. Looks like you need to wait a certain amount of time (likely a few hours) until system puts you offline, then you can uninstall and reinstall app, and deliver again.


----------

